

Mobirise HTML Builder v1.8 is out - Mobirise
http://mobirise.com

======
Mobirise
Mobirise Mobile Website Creator

[http://mobirise.com](http://mobirise.com)

What's new in v1.8:

* Google Maps block and Google Maps in footer block

* New "Article" blocks with many text, image and video elements

* New floating "Block Parameters" panel

* New testimonials and "Follow Us" blocks

* Fixed some W3C Validator errors

* Some internal optimization and code cleanup

